# How to: build a trestle bent jig?



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I am looking forward to cutting up some cedar and start building some bents. I have seen threads on width of timbers, distance between bents etc. but... How do I build one of those fancy jigs? What should the width of a bent be at the top, at 6", at 12" etc. How far apart should the cross stringers be? I have sheets of 3/4" plywood to use as a base.
thanks aheadof time for any assistance.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John: Here are some bent ideas I got from a "Google Books" search. Should be able to adjust these for the height you need.


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/xo...ecting.JPG

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/xo...acific.jpg

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/xo...entral.JPG

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/xo...acific.JPG 
This one came from a Kalmbach publication.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/xo...ss%203.JPG

The jig is not too hard. First, cut the material for the bents. You will some to set up the jig. Next, draw out the bent on the 3/4" ply. Along one edge of the bent members, glue down a little strip of wood to the ply. Little strip scraps from cutting the bent material will work fine. When that's dry, lay down a piece of bent material and glue another strip along side the bent material. Remove the bent material immediately so you don't glue the material in. You want the bent material to fit in between the strips closely, but not tight. Do the same process for the the main bent timbers.


When the jig is done, put in a set of bent timbers in their slots. Glue and nail/screw the cross braces in place. Pull the bent assembly out, turn over and put cross braces on the other side. Don't need the jig for that. The jig holds the main pieces in place as you add more parts.


A long time ago I made fleet of gondola cars and used similar jigs for the frames and sides. These jigs built 24 cars. Here is the frame jig











Here is the jig loaded up with main frame beams










Now the planking goes on










After all the planking goes on, take the frame our of the jig











The gondola sides went basically the same way. Here is the jig












The side posts go in and the planking goes on.










Pry them out and they are done. As are the ends panels.










Hope these helped. A jig for bents would go just like these. Get the jig right and you can build a 1000 miles of bridge in no time. 


Take care, Bob


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Get one from Michaels Custom Woodworking. He is in Kansas. He sells them at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What scale? Standard gauge or narrow, mainline or branch, old time or modern? 

Since I got a pin nailer I assemble over a drawing, glue and pin, set aside to dry as I assemble the next one. I use a small power disc sander to cut the angles under the cap and on the foot. Later I go back and do the other sides. 

My only advantage is speed. 

John


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Once you get the jig the rest is repitition! You should make one bent and not glue it. You have just made your pattern's for the rest of the bents.I keep these pieces in a bag and mark the length and size's on each piece and any angles that have to be set, so next time I go to the JIG , low and behold in a bag attached is all the info I need ! Now you count how many of each pattern you need for each bent , then by how many bents. Now start cutting and cutting and cutting. I've spent whole day's just cutting. Dust mask and safety glasses!! Do it out side - way to much dust! I sort them and put them in diffrent containers. So when its time you just take what you need and you don't need to mess around for sizes. Type-bond III !! Good luck and keep us up to date. Oh Ya you also need to learn HOW TO POST PICS!!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael's jigs have five legs and bents are 6" apart. They come in different sizes (i.e. lengths). I have used his jig and heartily recommend it.


----------



## copycats (Jan 4, 2008)

Try looking ar a website called Trestles 101[/b]. It has a lot of good information.


----------

